# Solved: booting from usb on acer



## firefitrwife (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got a new ACER AS1410 notebook. It's more like a netbook in size, and does not include an optical drive. It came loaded with Vista and I'm trying to load Ubuntu onto it. I made a bootable USB thumb drive for it but cannot get the computer to boot from it. I created the partition, I moved up the USB drives (all 3) in the bios boot menu (F2) and nothing. And when I got into the other boot menu (F12), it only lists the main HDD and the network. This has been driving me nuts for 3 days now. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's something ( don't know if it will help- but it's the most extensive directions for different methods to boot from a flash drive I have ever seen)
http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------



## firefitrwife (Dec 21, 2009)

I finally figured it out. It was the thumb drive I was using. I did a boot check with a different one and it worked no problem. I guess some brands don't "power up" until the pc is fully booted. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

You're right - most will not work till the system is powered up- forgot all about that.


----------

